# So mad and shaking right now! Me and Cici were attacked again



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This just happened like 15 minutes ago. I took Cici outside on the front yard for a potty break and after I was going to take her for a walk on the street like any other day. It's been a long time since I've seen any of the neighbors dogs since they got fined for having their Rottweilers off leash, and those were the only ones I was scared of since I had not seen any others off leash on the street. Well, we were on the grass and out of nowhere I hear a dog growling like mad and then I see these big sharp teeth running towards me and Cici. I'm not sure what breed but it looked just like a Husky or some wolf-type breed. The dog didn't have a regular running after someone to play face, he scared the crap out of me just with his eyes and the way his mouth was. I was SO lucky that my dad happened to be outside at the moment (he wasn't and just 1 minute before the dog showed up he went outside with me), I yelled dad and picked Cici up. She was going crazy barking trying to protect me, I was terrified I think I turned pale, I didn't know what to do I was scared if I tried to run inside he would chase me. My dad has a very strong intimidating personality, and he shouted at the dog and it stopped but it wouldn't stop looking at me and Cici like a hawk when it finds it's prey, and it tried to run after us from the other side of the lawn but my dad kept scaring it away and I ran inside with Cici. I'm still shaking right now that's how scared I was/am! And poor Cici took her until right now to calm down, now she's laying down next to my sister's Yorkie. 

All the training we have done for her desensitizing I think is ruined now, and my mind and heart is made into a little pieces just thinking about it and and thinking about what am I going to do now?? It's not even safe for us to go outside on my own property! I would be to scared for Cici's safety to take her on walks on my street. I think about driving to another neighborhood just to walk her but I don't know the neighborhoods well what if we run into another dog?? I'm only good scary away dogs that are unsure whether they're going to attack or not, but not big dogs that have that look on their face and are coming at us full speed, we're two small girls that only add up to 110lb, I wouldn't be surprised if that dog weighed as much or more (or maybe i'm over exaggerating with the dogs weight?). 

I feel so bad for Cici, my poor baby  how is she supposed to trust other dogs now more than ever??!? Ugh. I don't know why owners can't just keep their dogs on a leash, I mean Cici is a small dog and never attacks but I still keep her on leash at all times even when going out for potty breaks, so why shouldn't a big dog that wants to attack people be on leash?!? That's the same dog that when his owner takes him outside on his front yard, the dog lunges and barks at me, and the man is trying to hold him back but I don't feel scared because he has him on leash. Well this time the man was outside too, and I don't know if he saw the dog but he must have heard him, and me and my dad yelling! And that man didn't go get his dog or say anything. 

I just needed to vent.. This helped me calm down a little, at least I'm not shaking anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am really angry for you, we have the same kind of bs going on here where I live. It just makes me furious. There are a ton of other angry things I could say but it wouldn't be constructive. I'm glad you two are safe at least.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nora, that sounds so scary. So glad your dad was there and all turned out ok.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

send Animal Control after them. Maybe if they have been fined multiple times they will think twice before letting the dog outside unleashed.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Know What Scarey is And That Feeling. So Very Glad that the both of you are all right/ thank god for your dad. I do Hope You Will Be Able to enjoy the outside again. but fear can sure take over. After the bear on my porch, i have had to pay someone to take Yogi Out In My Wooded area- I was Thankful Winter Came. Spring Ill be a nutt case.*

*So Glad you are ok. Dont let the fear take you over!! Nickee&Yogi in Pa**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> send Animal Control after them. Maybe if they have been fined multiple times they will think twice before letting the dog outside unleashed.


I agree with this. Infuriating! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so frightening. Glad you and ceci did not get hurt.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

When I was in grad school, we could bring dogs with us to school and to classes etc. Rule was they had to be on leash. Of course no one followed that rule. 

I once witnessed a Pom being picked up by a larger dog and the dog kept running around in circles till one of my friends jumped on him to stop him. Neither of the two dogs were leashed. 

I still remember his owner's excuse, "He's just a dog." Well, no ****. That's why he should be on a leash. How hard is it to remember this?! Leash your dogs in public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I do not walk my dogs on the street. I know that I should. dogs should get out and walk, but I am too afraid of idiots with uncontrolled big stupid dogs. I don't know what to say....because I really detest people who have big dog-agrgesive dogs that they have zero control over. I have come too close to having some moron's dog kill my baby. I don't walk them on the street.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a neighbor who bred bull mastiffs. He was a total moron. One day he was out walking both of his super strong dogs with an extaleash. Alan walked out of out front door with our little boy, and as quick as lightnig the big male caught our baby by the neck and would have killed him in a heartbeat, Alan punched the mastiff in the face causing him to release his hold on our baby. The idiot owner, said "why did you hit my dog?" Duh, because he was about to kill mine, while you were paying no attention. I really have no use for aggressive dogs, but if you have one, you had better learn how to handle it. Those dogs caused so much trouble in the neighborhood, but they were really good dogs...their person was an idiot though. I would really like to see that irresponsible man doing time in a wire pen. There is no doubt in my mind that someday his dogs will kill a beloved pet...and he will just act all innocent, as if they had not threaten the entire neighborhood for years.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I would call animal control. I am furious just thinking about it. I get mad every single time I see a dog off leash--mostly in the park across the street from my condo complex. They have SIGNS posted that dogs must be on leash, but some people just INSIST on having their dogs off leash. I think it's their way of showing off how well trained their dogs are and they don't need a leash. I don't know--it's almost always the big dogs too. It infuriates me. One of the reasons I adopted a little dog this time is so that I could pick her up. It was really scary when I had Emma and Gladie and would be walking them and an off-leash dog would approach and/or follow us. I could (barely) pick up Emma, but not Gladie. And Gladie could be confrontational with dogs if she felt they were threatening her. (I think she learned that from her days as a stray.) Anyway, I agree--it's a traumatizing situation. I would report them. And report them. And report them. Until they put their dog on a gosh darned leash!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so despondent over how crazy it is to just try to take a walk outside your own yard, because irresponsible people want to have big dogs they do not have the capacity to train. I just don't walk my dogs, because there are way too many nasty big dogs with moronic owners. But life on earth is kind of crazy from the gait We have people who don't give a flying fluk about how much damage they do to make a lousy buck. Well, I just have to say that life on earth is not heaven. We have to find our way around the devils every time we take a breath. Let's just hold hands and try to avoid the evil forces.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry you and Cici had to experience this. Maybe you can find out who owns the dog and report them. Just feel at ease your Dad was there and you are both fine.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Report the incident to Animal Control. They will have a little chat with the owner which might help remedy the situation. I'll bet that was really terrifying for both you and your fluff.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses and understanding how I feel. It can be so frustrating when you want the best for your little fluff and other irresponsible owners have to ruin it by being careless of their dogs. 
I've called animal control so many times, on all my neighbors! I only have one neighbor that has a large dog and is responsible. Four other neighbors have dogs and for some reason like to keep them off leash. We called animal control twice on my next door neighbors two Rottweilers when one tried to attack Cici when she was only 5 months, right on our property near the side door, and the second time when one of the Rottweilers actually but my sister's Yorkie on our front lawn. After that time the lady learned her lesson and the dogs have not been loose. But then some neighbors down the street decided to have two adult pit bulls and breed them, and not use leashes on them or their FIVE pitbull puppies. So one of the adults came to our home, to the porch, and attached my sister's Yorkie while she was holding him and she's in a wheelchair so she couldn't move much to get the dog off. So animal control again. Those are just a few of the incidents, but those happened way before I got Cici. Now recently I finally felt safe, no dogs in sight. I guess not :\. 
And what makes me mad also is that the owners of the dogs we call animal control on, get mad at us, like they're insulted we would do that.. 
When me and the BF purchase a home I'm definitely going to do my research and make sure the neighborhood is safe for Cici, she deserves to feel safe and enjoy being a cute little dog, instead of worrying about anything that moves is a danger to us. 

This used to be a great neighborhood, been living here for 16+ years, until new neighbors started to come in and not be responsible with their animals.


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

I bring my babies to the park for a walk. I know people don't really care for that, but I clean up after them and its safe. We do have leash laws in place, but people don't follow them. Sorry this has happen to you, I know you must have been scared out of your mind. I sure would have been.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh.... how scarey! I get infuriated with such irresponsible dog owners! 
Firstly that they haven't properly trained/socialized their dogs... and in fact so many I think actually 'enjoy' that their dogs are on the aggressive side for some reason! :angry: and then to feel they are above the law and not have their dogs on leashes/restrained! 
The sad thing is that a traumatic incident can so easily happen where they injure/kill an innocent victim... and then THEY ( the aggrssive dog) is often forced to be put down.... all because the stupid owner was not a responsible owner! 
It just isn't right that you can't even be safe in your own yard!!! Bad enough you can't feel safe walking on the street...but to have to feel threatened in your own yard is just not right! 
If I were you I'd start taking photos of the dogs off-leash and report and show to proper authorities!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my! That would've scared the you-know-what out of me! I'm so glad your dad was there and y'all weren't harmed physically. I know emotionally, it did have to shake you up. 

I have no desire to have a dog like a pit bull, Rottweiler, etc. They are just not my favorite kinds of dogs and I'm somewhat afraid of them. I've heard all the arguments on both sides about them, but I still just don't care for them personally. However, I don't fault them for living but I do fault the owners who are irresponsible with them. If people want to have them, they should keep them to themselves and ensure that they cannot get loose. 

If there some kind of spray for dogs that's like pepper spray you can carry for your own safety that wouldn't seriously hurt the dogs, but would give you time to get away? Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

How scary for you guys! I would be calling animal control (again). I also would not walk my fluff in that neighborhood. It is unfortunate that you guys have to be the ones to suffer from the actions of the others...but what choice is there? You could carry some type of shock stick, but that would necessarily protect you or your baby. I am so sorry...I know you must be so upset  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is one of my biggest fears!! There are several big dogs in my neighborhood. I don't really see them off leash, but so many have those invisible fences. I've seen a dog go through them if there is something that they really want! We only walk in my court. I have a large fenced in back yard. They get a lot of exercise there running around! So glad that .Cici is OK! I too would've been furious!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would still me shaking! I rarely take mine on the street either...I would teach your baby to use potty pads...you can get them at Walgreens..a package of 50 is only 9.99...they work for me and I have 3. I take mine out in the stroller zipped up and I have my deck fenced in with a canopy over it. They can still be outside and get fresh air and sunshine..all 3 of mine are 4-5 pounds, so are tiny...I have had some close calls, too..I am not willing to take another chance...


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm fortunate I think. No large aggressive dogs off leash around here. My neighbor behind us breeds pitbulls, but they are always kept in a huge enclosure that they built for them. I see the puppies in their yard from time to time, but I've never seen the adults off leash. They are very responsible dog owners and nice people.

We have a lady who walks a huge Doberman every morning. I saw her this morning. Her dog is so docile on leash. He just glances at Mia and walks on...meanwhile she's acting like she weighs 150 lbs instead of just 5 lbs. LOL...she doesn't bark or go nuts...just looks intently like "I can take him Mom..don't worry..I got your back"...Makes me laugh. I take the same route every morning around two blocks and then home, so I know there aren't any dogs there...But it doesn't keep me from being on the alert.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would be mad and shaking to!!!!! I always try to carry a cane when walking mine.................. If I were you I would call the cops on him!!!! There are laws and your neighbor is not above them!!!! I am so happy that nothing happened to you and your baby


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I would be mad and shaking to!!!!! I always try to carry a cane when walking mine.................. If I were you I would call the cops on him!!!! There are laws and your neighbor is not above them!!!! I am so happy that nothing happened to you and your baby


Read the riot act to this neighbor of yours !!!! Please read below
*SCIENTER LAW*

*Knowingly. Having the requisite knowledge of the wrongness/illegality of an act or conduct; guilty knowledge; knowing the impropriety/illegality associated with doing certain acts. This is often an element of liability or guilt that must be proven before a judgement or conviction can be obtained.A man may do many acts which are justifiable or not, as he is ignorant or not ignorant of certain facts. He may pass a counterfeit coin, when he is ignorant of its being counterfeit, and is guilty of no offence; but if he knew the coin to be counterfeit, which is called the scienter, he is guilty of passing counterfeit money. A man who keeps an animal which injures some person, or his property, is answerable for damages, or in some cases he may be indicted if he had a knowledge of such animal's propensity to do injury. In this respect the civil law agrees with our own. *


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Nora is there a reason you guys can't put up a fence? We can't because we are renting


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nora---Report them again in person, demand they investigate if you have leash laws in your area. Not all do. BUY A STUN GUN (stick) and pepper spray. 
Warn all the dog owners your armed now!! Even a stroller might not be full proof. Zipped shut is good but you can be attacked too!!!

Oh Nora!:angry: my heart breaks for you reading your description. I have been in the same situation with my Sammie. I have almost same thread as yours here from that morning. 

I am so happy you were able to get inside fast enough. Thank god!! With Sammie it turned into an attack, (I saved him though) when the neighbors opened their garage door to load 2 big, unleashed dogs into their car. The dogs were able to cross the street full speed and for some reason one grabbed him out of the stroller in seconds. I was able to yank the leash to free him but he hit the ground hard and screamed for nearly 30 min then shook a long time. He was miraculously not killed only in shock and had to be sedated and a strained neck and ribs. There was no way to outrun them. Like with you it happens SO FAST, we all need to consider the possibilities of this everytime we take our dogs outside. As far as Cici being affected, I know Sammie developed fear aggressions bec he barks at big dogs. Is scared when he passes that house, or if he sees a garage door open. He's fine with dogs if he knows them. I don't know how much is from the attack only that he has some residual affects. They recommended training asap but we only went to a few classes. He prob would benefit from more. Some with traing behavioural exper would know more about this. It's very important issue. I know I could use help too with little Sammie. And Mommy...lol. 
The mean dog was moved afterwards to a family member thankfully. But I've seen stray dogs before. Not often but never know is way I look at it now. 
If you report loose dogs here in fla. animal control sends a letter, upon second notice they visit. If a dog is attacked thats immediate investigation. You have to go in person and demand protection. The neighbors won't work with you? Mine did right away. They leash them now.

It took me long while to fully get over the whole thing. I tried not to pass it on to him. You will have to through it. I know everyone handles trauma differently, hoping your strong, armed and on road to getting over this soon. Bless little Cici's heart. :wub: I know she was scared and you too. 
Hang in there. 
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nora-
I guess I missed your second post, so I'd like to add, based on your past experiences and situation with unleashed dogs everywhere I would not take Cici outside. That's not always easy depending on her potty traing regimen. If she can use pads that's great, because I would be afraid mine were sitting ducks out there and so are you. You can buy a stun gun and spray but that's just more trauma to deal with. Doesn't make walking much fun when your on the attack whole time. Just my two cents but after your sisters dog and Cici first attack you may have dodged a bullit this time. I'm afraid they would attack you if Cici was zipped inside a stroller. A dog that is allowed to roam free has no training so anything is possible with them. Gosh this sounds like I'm being negative but if animal control is not enforcing leashes your neighborhood is unsafe with so many pits, and such roaming around. Def take a friend with you and a big stick-gun if you go out. 
xxxx


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I might have said before that we live in a very rural area with woods on 3 sides of us and there are thick woods all behind us. About every 6 months or so, we have a mountain lion that comes through. All of a sudden all the rabbits, squirrels and ground hogs all disappear and then we will beginb to hear of people who are missing their cat(s). It will wake us in the middle of the night with that terrifying scream and after a couple of weeks, it moves on. We have seen footprints that have been left in the mud on several occasions. I say that to say this---I WILL NEVER TAKE MY FURBABIES OUTSIDE AT MY HOME UNLESS I CARRY THEM. We have called the wildlife authorities and and they tell us that there are no mountain lions, cougars or other big cats in our area. I invited one to come and spend the night outside in my backyard and guess what? He REFUSED!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

There absolutely are bobcat in your area. While officially there are no cougar in TN, wildlife don't read books, range maps, or official population reports. Cougar roam and sometimes they roam into TN. Whether there are any stable, reproducing populations or just the occasional passer-by, is unknown.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you know where this dog lives? I would report him like Jeanne said. You poor thing. This same thing happened to a Sheltie in our town. Right where I walk Rocky by the park. The owner of the pit bull viciously attacked this little sheltie for no reason. He needed surgery...it's awful. The worst part is the lady that was with the pitt bull did not give the girl the right information and she has no way to find her again. She did report it though. I'm glad your Dad came out and was able to save you guys from an attack. Scary for him too though. Do you have an association or HOA? I would tell them too. These mindless people need to be fined big time!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

aprilb said:


> I would still me shaking! I rarely take mine on the street either...I would teach your baby to use potty pads...you can get them at Walgreens..a package of 50 is only 9.99...they work for me and I have 3. I take mine out in the stroller zipped up and I have my deck fenced in with a canopy over it. They can still be outside and get fresh air and sunshine..all 3 of mine are 4-5 pounds, so are tiny...I have had some close calls, too..I am not willing to take another chance...


She is potty trained and goes on the pads most of the time, but I like to take her out every day for some fresh air, so I take her to the front yard and let her sniff around for a while and go potty if she needs to. Our porch is on the side of the house, and it's narrow and long beside the house, we sometimes spend time there but Cici loves grass so our favorite place was the front yard, since all our back yard is pure concrete .




shellbeme said:


> Nora is there a reason you guys can't put up a fence? We can't because we are renting


I don't think it is possible to build a fence on our property because of the way it is and our house is.. This neighborhood doesn't have side walks, it's just property and a downward curb where the water can run down the street, and then the street. And the driveway is right next to the front garden and it is always busy since we have 3 vehicles (or more when company stays over) that come in and out at different times, i'm sure the gate (if even possible to build here) would be left open most of the time . Our property isn't very large, the house is pretty close to the street, so the front yard isn't even that big. In Mexico we do have a gate because the property is larger and the house is not as close to the street, and we already had brick walled fence to hold up the doors.
Here we do have a small fence in the front of the garden, but it just goes from one end of where our property starts, to where the garden ends and the mailbox is, so it stops right where the driveway starts. So don't can't come straight through the garden from the street, but it is obviously very easy to just go around and enter through the driveway .








I reported the dog and owner to animal control, and they just came to give him a warning since nothing more happened. I don't feel like this makes me any safer because from my past experiences owners have ignored the warnings. There is a leash law in my area, that all dogs must be kept on leash. Sometimes I feel like putting a note and a leash in all my neighbors' mailboxes! Maybe if they get a free leash they'll use it :smilie_tischkante:.

The other incidents with the pit bulls and my sister's Yorkie happened over a year ago, and since then I was terrified to even go out myself for a walk or a bike ride (and that was before I had Cici). Then things calmed down, and I started to feel a little safer, the street was peaceful again, no more kids crying because the big dog chased them either (happened too, but they didn't get hurt). But now it's all coming back so I'm back to being fearful. 
I will not take out Cici here anymore, and I feel bad for that because she needs to get some exercise and explore the outside... I'll just have to wait until her daddy comes home so he can be our body guard, or take her to the park for walks (with her daddy accompanying us too of course, just in case).


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nora, I know how you feel about wanting to walk her. It's so healthy, you gotta take her out. Try a stroller and carry pepper spray for yourself. You can push the stoller while she walks too. but it's there quick if you need it.
Luckily here all the big dogs have moved away over the last few months .. YEA! I had letters sent to all the big dog owners in area. they all let them roam in yards, so we asked animal control to send letters. some were mad, but whatever. they do watch them close and most are leashed up now, no more wandering in the street like before. the big bad ones have all moved away. we had 2 pits, a chow chow, couple big pit mixes, and the bad lab that got Sammie.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Nora, I know how you feel about wanting to walk her. It's so healthy, you gotta take her out. Try a stroller and carry pepper spray for yourself. You can push the stoller while she walks too. but it's there quick if you need it.
> Luckily here all the big dogs have moved away over the last few months .. YEA! I had letters sent to all the big dog owners in area. they all let them roam in yards, so we asked animal control to send letters. some were mad, but whatever. they do watch them close and most are leashed up now, no more wandering in the street like before. the big bad ones have all moved away. we had 2 pits, a chow chow, couple big pit mixes, and the bad lab that got Sammie.


That's a good idea about the stroller, didn't think about that. My mother keeps telling me to just take a stick with me, but I can't see that being of much help with trying to hold Cici back on the leash while trying to hit the other dog. 
What kind of letters did animal control send the neighbors? Was it all neighbors or just the ones you told them had big dogs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would get the the stun wand if I were you. Others here carry one.
I had to tell them house nums and they sent a letter saying 'your dog leaves prop unleashed'. You could tell they got them by way some reacted. Dogs are allowed in their own yard unleashed. But if they leave yard that's when I can report. So glad Cici is ok.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I would get the the stun wand if I were you. Others here carry one.
> I had to tell them house nums and they sent a letter saying 'your dog leaves prop unleashed'. You could tell they got them by way some reacted. Dogs are allowed in their own yard unleashed. But if they leave yard that's when I can report. So glad Cici is ok.


I might have to do that if I see more dogs outside. For these days I haven't seen any but I still have not taken Cici outside here. 
I'm already looking where to move, it won't be this year but maybe next year hopefully, because what happened today just about did it, it was the last straw. Cici is still ok, well as ok as she can be because now she really can't even see a dog at all, even my sister's Yorkie when he comes in the house she lunges after him like he's a threat but as soon as she gets to him she realizes it's just him, but she's still on her tip toes alert about everything, more than usual.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. That's so frightening. I can't believe how careless people are and how at risk some of our little ones can be. It's probably safer living here in the big city where basically every dog is on leash unless it's in a dog run and they're split for big and small dogs. I'm hoping you can find a solution.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure moving is the best solution, because you don't know what you will find in the new neighborhood. I am not saying you should not do it---just a caution that I think it would be wise to also consider other solutions---even if you do end up moving. Maybe you could work w/her in small steps to help her learn to trust again?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Nora,

Just saw this  SO sorry this happened to Cici. You have been working so hard 

Honestly, a stroller would help but it won't be enough. If Cici is going nuts in the stroller the other dog will focus on that, and running from a big dog is not advisable.

I think a stroller is a good idea, but I also think pepper spray would be a safe easy and cheap tool for you to have just in case... until you decide if you want something else.

They sell one at Petsmart that's labeled specifically for animals. I don't know how it is different from regular mace.... I got one that I keep clipped to the stroller because we have coyote and wild dogs around here....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I vote for the pepper spray. I have not had a problem here but I know there has been at least one incident because the HOA sends letters out. We have a dog club and both, the HOA and the club tell people that there is a leash law even tho we are a small community. They now put up signs on all the green little parks telling people that dogs have to be leashed at all times. One of my neighbors has a pit mix but he is never out unleashed and frankly he is less aggressive than Charlie. He is a sweetheart. They took him in as a stray. He was in our street and another neighbor gave him something to eat waiting for Animal Control to pick him up. Animal control never showed up and when those other neighbors saw the dog they took him in (they lost their dog some months before). There are a lot of people who come to walk their dog behind our house (it's a small green area with a walkway going to the mail boxes) but they are all leashed. I don't really need to walk Charlie, my yard is big enough for a small dog to get exercise. So we rarely go.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still Think Of You,And Feel so bad. It"s Sure like being in Prison.*
*All these post are great--Take your time,it will come to you on which way you go. I's Not Fair to have fear-put into you like that.*
*It's Happened to me--Not Sure that you get over it. But Will learn to handle it better.*
*Good Luck--Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow it's a shame when you have to worry about someone else's dog every time you go outside - it's completely unfair to you! I'm glad you both are okay, that could have been pretty scary! I would probably call animal control or your local humane society to just report the problem. Maybe they could help out? It would be worth a try!


----------

